# When God Made Paramedics



## DonQ (Nov 12, 2004)

*When God Made Paramedics* 

When the Lord made Paramedics, he was into his sixth day of overtime when an angel appeared and said, "You're doing a lot of fiddling around on this one." 

And the Lord said, "Have you read the specs on this order? A paramedic has to be able to carry an injured person up a wet, grassy hill in the dark, dodge stray bullets to reach a dying child unarmed, enter homes the health inspector wouldn't touch, and not wrinkle his uniform." "He has to be able to lift 3 times his own weight, crawl into wrecked cars with barely enough room to move, and console a grieving mother as he is doing CPR on a baby he knows will never breathe again." "He has to be in top mental condition at all times, running on no sleep, black coffee and half eaten meals. 

And he has to have six pairs of hands." The angel shook her head slowly and said, "Six pairs of hands...no way." "It's not the hands that are causing me problems," said the Lord, "It's the three pairs of eyes a medic has to have." "That's on the standard model?" asked the angel. The Lord nodded. "One pair that sees open sores as he's drawing blood and asks the patient if they may be HIV positive," (When he already knows and wishes he'd taken that accounting job.) "Another pair here in the side of his head for his partners' safety. And another pair of eyes here in front that can look reassuringly at a bleeding victim and say, "You'll be all right ma'am" when he knows it isn't so." 

"Lord,” said the angel, touching his sleeve, "rest and work on this tomorrow." "I can't,” said the Lord, "I already have a model that can talk a 250 pound drunk out from behind a steering wheel without incident and feed a family of five on a private service paycheck." The angel circled the model of the paramedic very slowly, "Can it think?" she asked. "You bet," said the Lord. "It can tell you the symptoms of 100 illnesses; recite drug calculations in it's sleep; intubate, defibrillate, medicate, and continue CPR nonstop over terrain that any doctor would fear...and still it keeps it's sense of humor. 

This medic also has phenomenal personal control. He can deal with a multi-victim trauma, coax a frightened elderly person to unlock their door, comfort a murder victim's family, and then read in the daily paper how paramedics were unable to locate a house quickly enough, allowing the person to die. A house, which had no street sign, no house numbers, no phone to call back." 

Finally, the angel bent over and ran her finger across the cheek of the paramedic. "There's a leak," she pronounced. "I told you that you were trying to put too much into this model." "That's not a leak," said the Lord, "It's a tear." "What's the tear for?" asked the angel. "It's for bottled-up emotions, for patients they've tried in vain to save, for commitment to that hope that they will make a difference in a person's chance to survive, for life." "You're a genius," said the angel. The Lord looked somber. "I didn't put it there," He said.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2004)

Not bad, that's why it was previously posted here a while ago.   

Check out this link for other Favorite Phrases/Pearls of Wisdom


----------



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh wow, I didn't realize it ffemt


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DonQ_@Nov 13 2004, 12:22 AM
> * Oh wow, I didn't realize it ffemt  *


 No worries!   

Did you happen to check out some of the other posts in that thread, especially "I Wish You Could"?


----------



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh man, I did!  Amazing!


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think maybe ya'll missed one...I read the thread that FFEMT had posted and I didn't see this one poem...so here it is..Personally this one has impacted me beyond words....

IF I COULD TELL YOU LIES
-Unknown-

I want to tell that little boy his Mom will be just fine 
I want to tell that dad we got his daughter out in time 
I want to tell that wife her husband will be home tonight 
I don't want to tell it like it is..... 
I want to tell them lies. 

You didn't put their seat belts on, you feel you killed your kids 
I want to say you didn't ... but in a way, you did. 
You pound your fists into my chest, you're hurting so inside 
I want to say you'll be ok...... 
I want to tell you lies. 

You left chemicals within his reach and now it's in his eyes 
I want to say your son will see, not tell you he'll be blind. 
You ask me if he'll be OK, with pleading in your eyes 
I want to say that yes he will..... 
I want to tell you lies. 

I can see you're crying as your life goes up in smoke. 
If you'd maintained that smoke alarm, your children may have woke. 
Don't grab my arm and ask me if your family is alive. 
Don't make me tell you they're all dead........ 
I want to tell you lies. 

I want to say she'll be ok, you didn't take her life 
I hear you say you love her and you'd never hurt your wife. 
You thought you didn't drink too much, you thought that you could drive. 
I don't want to say how wrong you were...... 
I want to tell you lies. 

You only left her for a moment, it happens all the time. 
How could she have fallen when you thought she couldn't climb. 
I want to say her neck's not broke, that she will be just fine. 
I don't want to say she's paralyzed........ 
I want to tell you lies. 

I want to tell this teen his buddies didn't die in vain 
Because he thought it would be cool to try and beat that train. 
I don't want to tell him this will haunt him all his life 
I want to say that he'll forget........ 
I want to tell him lies 

You left the cabinet open and your daughter found the gun. 
Now you want me to undo the damage that's been done. 
You tell me she's your only child, you say she's only five. 
I don't want to say she won't see six.......... 
I want to tell you lies. 

He fell into the pool when you went to grab the phone. 
It was only for a second that you left him there alone. 
If you'd let the damn phone ring perhaps your boy would be alive. 
But I don't want to tell you that......... 
I want to tell you lies 

The fact that you were speeding caused that car to overturn 
and we couldn't get them out of there before the whole thing burned. 
Did they suffer? Yes, they suffered, they were slowly burned alive 
But I don't want to say those words........ 
I want to tell you lies. 

But I have to tell it like it is, until my shift is through 
And then the real lies begin, when I come home to you. 
You ask me how my day was, and I say it was just fine 
I hope you understand, sometimes............ 
I have to tell you lies. 

Dedicated to all the Police Officers, Firefighters, EMTs, Paramedics,Emergency Flight Crews, Hospital Police, Security Officers and all Civil Servants who deal with the tragedies of life and death. The saddest of all, being those that could have been prevented Wear your seat belts. Keep poisons, flammables, fireworks, etc. out of reach of children. Keep your smoke alarm in operating order, if you don't have one, get one. Never, ever drive if you've been drinking. Never leave your toddler unattended. Teens, be responsible drivers, obey all traffic lights, limits, warning signs and signals at RR crossings. 
Keep your guns locked and out of reach, buy a trigger guard.


----------



## kyleybug (Nov 14, 2004)

boy does that ever hit home with me, I could have wrote it myself


----------

